# How does she know?



## Saltwater Soul (Jan 17, 2013)

I am consistently amazed about how intuitive these dogs are. Most mornings, I get up and put on shorts, shirt and running shoes. I then go to run trails (with Maddie) or to the gym (Maddie stays home). She knows which I am going to do somehow. The gym days she goes back and gets in her crate when breakfast is finished, the running days, she is beside herself to go.

I wear the same thing, eat the same thing, don't talk about it but somehow she knows. I've been trying to figure it out but haven't so far. Somehow, I must be signalling the difference.

Who else has examples like this?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I think these dogs know what we are going to do, before we do. Mine know if I'm taking them to the creek just by which socks I pull out of the dresser. 
They also seem to know if I'm not taking them somewhere like the store. They just lay and pay no mind to me.
There has also been times I was going out to the lease to work, and had planed to leave them at home. They cut up so much that I let them go with me. Cash and June start leaping and spinning, with June talking in roo roo roo. Lucy starts this high pitched whine like she is crying. It sounds so pitiful that I usually give in.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

TexasRed said:


> ... Lucy starts this high pitched whine like she is crying. It sounds so pitiful that I usually give in.


Like this?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh Gosh they sound just like each other.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Bob its also the reason Lucy would never make a good duck hunting dog. She does the same high pitched cry if you don't turn her loose to hunt birds. 
She sits on my lap if we are driving through fields.
Let her spot cow birds, or geese in a field and she plasters herself against the glass and starts to whine.
She is such a quite and stealthy dog when hunting, but hold her back and its ear piercing.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Well, You all will probably think I'm a bit Odd, ( no dispute here)... but I know an"animal communicator" named Terri Steuben. She actually come to my home and talked to Greta... She says animals can read our minds, they see our thoughts as a picture. So they know what we are planning from the picture that has formed in our thoughts. 
Believe it, or don't believe it... She told me things that only Greta and I would have known about, the day she came... I was impressed.
Only thing I can say, is do your own test. But then it sounds like you have...


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Willie is the same as Maddie..... very intuitive. He just reads me like a book. I don't have to say anything, he just knows. Pretty amazing, when you think about it!!


----------

